# Pasta sauce



## Bernase2012 (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm new to canning.  This recipe has been canned for as long as I can remember.  Stored for years.  

I pressure canned the sauce at 10lb for 70 minutes as instructed in the owners manual.  It burnt the meat.  I have no contact with my family so I can't ask them their technique.

How do I safely can without burning the meat. I know the obvious is to not add meat, that won't happen with the carnivores that live here.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## blissful (Dec 11, 2018)

https://www.healthycanning.com/spaghetti-sauce-with-meat/


Was the meat burned before putting it in the jars?
If anything burnt in a pressure canner, then you'd have to run it out of water. There needs to be a couple inches of water in the pressure canner for the entire time it is processing.


----------



## Bernase2012 (Dec 11, 2018)

The meat was not burnt prior to canning.  We ate it that nite for dinner.  Water was still at/near the line.

Maybe it's the ingredients.  8 cans of puree, 3lbs of cooked hamburger, onions, green pepper, table salt,  spices,  white sugar.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Dec 11, 2018)

Did you use the rack that goes in the bottom of the canner?  I guess it would be possible to have enough heat transfer without the rack to scorch the meat over that long


----------



## iamvics (Dec 11, 2018)

I've pressure canned meat sauces, clam chowder base, stew meat, etc. Never had an issue with burning in the jars.  You tube has some good, trusted videos for canning low acid foods.  Is it possible some sauce burned on the underside of the lids?


----------

